# General > General Chat >  The Christmas Gift Exchange III

## crashdive123

We've done it the last couple of years and had a lot of fun with it, so I'd like to continue the practice if we have folks that are interested.  The way it works......

If you want to participate, just say so in this thread.  On the 1st of December the names of the participants will be drawn from something appropriately outdoorsy to determine whom will be exchanging gifts with who.  This will give everybody a chance to get the gifts out in time to be received before Christmas.  As far as the gifts go - no need to spend a lot of $$$.  Give something you make, something you already have, or something you buy. 

I'll start it out.....

I'm in.

----------


## Rick

Ditto. I'm in.

----------


## gryffynklm

It was fun last year.  I'm in

----------


## natertot

I've only been a member here a few months, but the people here are truly great. Merry Christmas, I'm in too.

----------


## Phaedrus

Sounds like fun!  I'm in if you don't mind.

----------


## Rick

Those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind.

----------


## Winnie

I'm in again please!

----------


## Skinner

I'm In .And We Have Minds . Never thought LOL

----------


## birdman6660

yeah .... sounds like a hoot ..... count me in too  ! !  pkg may take awhile from Northern Canada !

----------


## natertot

> Those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind.


Bought I thought it was mind over matter?

----------


## Rick

Only if it's anti-matter.

----------


## BornthatWay

Count me in.  It was lots of fun last year.

----------


## Mischief

I'm in again

----------


## hunter63

Sure I'll give it a go.......

----------


## crashdive123

I'll update the list as we go.

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63

----------


## 1stimestar

I'd like to be in.

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
1stimestar

----------


## kyratshooter

Put me in too.

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter

----------


## Rick

1sttimestar - If you draw my name, frozen moose poop is off the list. Not that I'd mind all that much at getting it (it's the thought that counts) but it will be all thawed out by the time it gets here.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but when it thaws you can use it to start fires.........or was that drink the liquid out of it?  Where's Sarge when you need a Bear G quote?

----------


## crashdive123

Bump........

----------


## woodsman86

I'm in, sounds like fun!

----------


## hossthehermit

> I'm In .And We Have Minds . Never thought LOL


I have a perfectly good mind, it's just like brand new, I only used it once. Oh, and count me in

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit

----------


## birdman6660

ah .. got the perfect gift for the survivalist type guys !  Arrrrrr  ! !

----------


## crashdive123

What if I draw a girls name for your gift giving?

----------


## Rick

Rick is not a girl's name just so there's no misunderstanding.

----------


## birdman6660

Girls especially would use this !!!

----------


## Rick

Well, Rick is kinda girly. You know, in a macho way.

----------


## natertot

> Girls especially would use this !!!


Com'n Birdman, you are NOT giving ME away! Especially to that Rick feller. :Tt2:

----------


## crashdive123

You get used a lot? :Innocent:

----------


## AVENGED

Lets Go!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> Lets Go!!!


OK - does that mean you're in?

----------


## crashdive123

Bump......

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm in again this year!

NOTE: I'll be in the field the second half of November except for a couple days around Thanksgiving.  I'll be back on December 5th, I'll check the Christmas list then.

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors

Avenged - you need to let me know if you are in or not.

----------


## Sparky93

I'm in, I got a good idea for a gift.

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors
Sparky93

Avenged - you need to let me know if you are in or not.

----------


## crashdive123

Bump......

----------


## aflineman

I am in. Thank You.
Now to figure out some ideas for a gift.

----------


## Trabitha

OH!  Can I participate?  :Wink:   I love you all!  I would LOVE to make something for someone!

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors
Sparky93
Aflineman
Trabitha

Avenged - you need to let me know if you are in or not.

----------


## Winnie

Wow! that's a goodly number of folk this year!

----------


## crashdive123

Bump......

----------


## crashdive123

Bump......

----------


## Sparky93

Crash quit bumping into me!!! gosh :Dots:

----------


## Winnie

> Crash quit bumping into me!!! gosh


Since he had his knee done, he's listing a bit.

----------


## Phaedrus

Since we're a bit into this, and I'm relatively new, what are the rules?  How do we pick who we exchange with?  What are the guidelines for price?

----------


## Winnie

Basically, it's a not so secret secret Santa. All the names are drawn against other names, so I might end up with you and you might end up with Crash etc. You then buy(<$20) or make, a gift and send it to your person. Someone else draws your name and they do the same for you. It's a bit of fun at Christmas and everyone on the list gets a gift.

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty much like Winnie said.  I tried to explain it in the OP for those that have not participated before.  I'll be drawing the names on December 1st.

----------


## Mischief

> Basically, it's a not so secret secret Santa. All the names are drawn against other names, so I might end up with you and you might end up with Crash etc. You then buy(<$20) or make, a gift and send it to your person. Someone else draws your name and they do the same for you. It's a bit of fun at Christmas and everyone on the list gets a gift.


Where/when did the  <$20 come from

----------


## Winnie

You can spend as much as you want, Mischief. I just looked at what was suggested in previous years.

----------


## crashdive123

> Where/when did the  <$20 come from


The $20 as well as $30 number has been thrown out in the past.  You don't need to spend anything, or you can spend as much as you want.  It's entirely up to the person sending the gift, but there are no "requirements".

----------


## Mischief

Crash I know that ,just that the $20 thingy came out of the clear.Now I do not have to take things out of the box to meet the $20.00 or less requirement.

----------


## crashdive123

There is no "requirement".  Send what you want.

----------


## hossthehermit

I just want everyone to be ABSOLUTELY CLEAR that whoever ends up getting my name is free to spend whatever outrageous sum they wish, I've always wanted my own private tropical island, BTW.

----------


## Rick

Okay, Hoss but you have to promise that future Jamborees will be held there. This is the only one I have access to at the moment. I've sold off my other island homes but if it's acceptable and I get your name we can work something out. I know it's a bit small. I just don't want to disappoint you. The 12 island girls do go with the house and perform all the upkeep. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Islands area complete PITA IMHO, people show up wnat to party all the time, won't leave, and those island girls are always chasing you around......PITA I tell ya.

----------


## Rick

Apparently, you are running too fast. Two words. Slow down.

----------


## hossthehermit

> Islands area complete PITA IMHO, people show up wnat to party all the time, won't leave, and those island girls are always chasing you around......PITA I tell ya.


Can't chase ya if ya don't move.

----------


## crashdive123

Bump......

----------


## BLEUXDOG

Bump......

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks Bleudog - are you in?

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors
Sparky93
Aflineman
Trabitha

Avenged - you need to let me know if you are in or not either here or via response to the PM I sent you.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oops you lost me somewhere.  Hope it's not too late to get back in.

----------


## roar-k

You can throw me in the batch of names you have.  I will send some homemade goods like last year.

----------


## Phaedrus

When do we begin?  How does it work?  I only ask because with Black Friday looming X-mas is finally getting close to enough to think about.

----------


## Winnie

The draw takes place on 1st December, Phaedrus. What's Black Friday?

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors
Sparky93
Aflineman
Trabitha
1stimestar
Roar_k

Avenged - you need to let me know if you are in or not either here or via response to the PM I sent you.

----------


## crashdive123

Winnie - Black Friday is the day following Thanksgiving where typically retailers open up early and have some very good sales to entice shoppers to come into their store.  Many of the super deals are for limited quantities of items.  For that reason people often camp out to be first in line.  One of our local electronics stores (Best Buy) has had people camping for about four days now - presumably to get that 42" plasma TV for $200.  Just think if they would have been working those four days - they could afford the 52" TV. :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

I see, I've never had that great a need for anything myself. Sounds like the ideal day to curl up with the cat, a book, cup of tea and a box of chocs and avoid the shops altogether!

The same thing happens here after Christmas, known as the January sales.

----------


## crashdive123

Bump......

----------


## crashdive123

Bump......

----------


## Batch

Last time I did this I killed off a member. Stargazer last post 12-15-2010. 

In again if y'all ain't scared of drawing my name... LOL

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors
Sparky93
Aflineman
Trabitha
1stimestar
Roar_k
Batch

Avenged - you need to let me know if you are in or not either here or via response to the PM I sent you.

----------


## hossthehermit

> Last time I did this I killed off a member. Stargazer last post 12-15-2010. 
> 
> In again if y'all ain't scared of drawing my name... LOL


If'n I get yer name, this may have been YOUR last post, ya never know

----------


## Rick

You two take it easy will you? I'm fresh out of "Raise People from the Dead" dust.

----------


## BENESSE

How about the other way around?

----------


## Rick

Oh, I've got the Ban button for that. Some days it's like Bop A Mole around here I'm hammerin' on the Ban button so much.

----------


## rebel

Ya'll got an uneven number.  I better jump in. How's the water?

----------


## crashdive123

The water's fine.

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors
Sparky93
Aflineman
Trabitha
1stimestar
Roar_k
Batch
Rebel

----------


## pepsigirl

Count me in, heard how much fun you guys had. Promise no moose turds from here in Alaska either.

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors
Sparky93
Aflineman
Trabitha
1stimestar
Roar_k
Batch
Rebel
Pepsigirl

----------


## Camp10

I've been gone for a while, but I'm in too if I still count!

----------


## crashdive123

*Updated List - If I missed your name - let me know.*

Crash
Rick
Gryffynklm
Natertot
Phaedrus
Winnie
Skinner
Birdman6660
BornthatWay
Mischief
Hunter63 
Kyratshooter
Woodsman86
Hossthehermit
Pgvoutdoors
Sparky93
Aflineman
Trabitha
1stimestar
Roar_k
Batch
Rebel
Pepsigirl
Camp10

----------


## crashdive123

I'll be drawing the names tomorrow.  There have been a couple of folks that I sent PM's to that have commented on this thread, but I was not sure that they wanted in.  I have not gotten a response to those pm's.

If I missed your name -----LET ME KNOW!

----------


## hossthehermit

So I guess you'll tell us where to send the stuff to who(m?)ever we get???

----------


## Rick

He will post who you are buying for. You can then PM them for their address.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - I'll post the list of whom is providing presents to who....or is it who and whom....aw heck.....this is like that third grade algebra that Rick was talking about.

----------


## Rick

Here we go again. 3 guzinta 30..........

----------


## crashdive123

*Here's the list - The name on the left is gettin - The name on the right is givin*

Crash <--- Trabitha
Rick  <---Woodsman86
Gryffynklm  <--- Crash
Natertot  <--- Camp10
Phaedrus  <--- Kyratshooter
Winnie  <--- Batch
Skinner  <--- 1stimestar
Birdman6660  <--- Pepsigirl
BornthatWay  <--- Sparky93
Mischief  <--- Rebel
Hunter63  <--- Aflineman
Kyratshooter  <--- Hossthehermit
Woodsman86  <--- Roar_K
Hossthehermit  <---Rick
Pgvoutdoors  <---Skinner
Sparky93  <---Bornthatway
Aflineman  <--- Natertot
Trabitha  <--- Winnie
1stimestar  <--- Phaedrus
Roar_k  <--- PGVOutdoors
Batch  <--- Mischief
Rebel  <---Hunter63
Pepsigirl  <---Birdman6660
Camp10  <---Gryffynklm

----------


## Rick

Oh boy, Oh boy, Oh boy! So many goodies and so little time. Thanks, Crash for managing this for us and keeping track of who's who. I know, it was like herding cats, but you love us. Thanks!!!!!

----------


## Sparky93

Thanks for organizing this Crash! BornthatWay, I sent you a PM.

----------


## gryffynklm

Thanks for setting this up Crash. 

Camp10 PM on its way

----------


## roar-k

Well, Phil is out for another 4 days so I will have to wait to hear from him.

----------


## Mischief

Batch, PM sent for who & where info.

----------


## Phaedrus

Thanks, Crash!  1stimestar, PM inbound...

----------


## 1stimestar

Coolness Phaedrus,  you too Skinner!

----------


## Skinner

Pgvoutdoors I Got you this Year .PM Sent

----------


## woodsman86

Thanks for the list Crash! 

Rick-PM sent

----------


## Mischief

Second request,third if counting the PM

BATCH,I need your who & where info.

----------


## Rick

I emailed him for you, Mischief.

----------


## Mischief

Rick,Thank you

----------


## Winnie

Yep, thanks Crash.

----------


## Trabitha

Not to sound like a parrot...but THANKS for putting all of this together, Crash!  Merry Christmas, everyone!!!   :Wink:

----------


## birdman6660

ok  .. we've got the ppl we send to .. uummm  addresses ? please !  ty !

----------


## Rick

Just PM the person you are sending to. That way the address are "off the air" and just between the two of you. You can PM your address to the person sending to you that way your address is protected.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hello everyone, I'm back from my field trip.  I had a great time.  Thanks Crash for the list, I'll get right on it.  Everyone have a great Christmas!

----------


## Phaedrus

Just a quick Q- is there a ballpark figure for value?  I don't want to appear _gauche_ by sending a mere trifle nor extravagant by going over the top. :Tongue Smilie:  :Santa:

----------


## crashdive123

You don't need to spend much, or anything at all.  The number tossed out is usually in the $20 to $30 range.  It can be something you make, something you already have, etc.

----------


## roar-k

Yeah I like buying something and making something for the gift.  We will see if it goes as it did last year.....

----------


## rebel

Just received my Christmas from Hunter63 and WOW did I make out!  Thank you very much Hunter63.

----------


## crashdive123

Spill the beans........  Pics?

----------


## hunter63

I just figured that we all kinda think alike.....Glad you like the goodie box...
Merry Christmas......

----------


## gryffynklm

I got a package from crash a few days ago. I still have to put it to some work. I did use it to split some pine kindling using a 2" diameter stick on the back of the blade. Not too abusive. The blade thickness and the bezel was perfect and split the branches easily. It held the edge well. I plan on the traditional Christmas hike, aiming for Black water falls. I hope its cold enough to freeze the falls amazing sight. The Crashblade is going with, we'll see what work I can put it against. This will definitely be carried in our local Memorial day, and Veterans day parade. If the pipe band goes to DC for the 4th I'll cary it for that as well.  



Huge Thanks Crash, I've wanted one for quite some time. Way above and beyond! 
Crashcarta construction paper flag scales   
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Black water falls in winter
http://www.chriskaylerphotography.co...west-virginia/

----------


## rebel

> Spill the beans........  Pics?


Check out the score...!


[URL="http://Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/URL]

----------


## 1stimestar

Sorry Skinner, your package is going out tomorrow.  I hope it's worth the wait.

----------


## hossthehermit

Made my weekly trip to the post office this morning, finally had kyratshooter's package ready to go out, had a package there from Rick, was gonna wait until Christmas to open it, but I see everybody else is opening theirs, so didn't want to be a pooper at the party. AllI can say is* WOW*. Thanks Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mora TopQ Craftline in stainless, Doan magnesium firestarter block, matchcase with strike anywhere matches, petrol soaked cotton balls in the film can, Bic lighter, all (except the Mora) packed into the waterproof decon container. Christmas comes to Maine early this year. Thanks again, Rick.

----------


## BENESSE

You guys are supposed to wait for Christmas!

----------


## hossthehermit

> You guys are supposed to wait for Christmas!


Hey, I tried, honest, really, I waited until I got all the way home.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll wait...... :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Devil2:  :Devil2:  :No:  :No:

----------


## rebel

Could you image if 20 of us got Ms. Benesse name and we all got her a cat!

----------


## crashdive123

Cats are pretty cool.  Twenty cats......not so much.  I had a customer with over 150 cats - I had to wear a respirator in the house.

----------


## BENESSE

You boys are bad. 
I should have sent a lump of coal to each and every one of y'all.  :Santasmile:

----------


## Rick

I have to give credit where it's due. FinallyMe is the inspiration for the fire kit. And inspire he did. I have no idea how many of those I've given away. It's about the finest fire kit I've ever seen and you can store everything you need in it, can keep it all dry, and it floats if you happen to drop in the lake. 

I figured the stainless blade would hold up better in the salt water. Merry Christmas. 

Karl - Hang on to that knife. Some day there will be a little guy with round glass ring your doorbell. When you answer the door he'll hand you a business card: 

Dwayne Findstuff, Phd.
America's Greatest Treasures
Smithsonian Museum 

I hear they pay top dollar. We're talkin' millions, I'm sure.

----------


## hunter63

Real coal is kind hard to find these days.........tried to find a piece for a work gift exchange on year.....even looked in the phone book....Where do you buy coal these days?

----------


## Rick

Check my stocking on Christmas morning. There's usually a bunch there. 

Not to be picky or anything......okay, I'm being picky. You know that frog is on wrong? The double pins wrap around the insulator. The single pin holds the blade. Reb - Here's a hint on that knife that you'll probably use daily.....or not at all. The rubber thingie on the sheath is an insulator. You can grip it and the handle on the knife and cut electric fence without peeing down both legs.

----------


## hunter63

I just noticed that...LOL...Oh well, what do I know.......BTW way I have one on the tractor, mostly for brush.

----------


## Rick

I put an edge on all four that I got. They aren't shaving sharp but they cut. I understand the reasoning for a dull bayonet but a dull knife is just counter intuitive to me.

----------


## hunter63

The tractor model is ground sharp, and the wire cutters does work as brush and vine cutter, still have a couple left, need to work on them.

BTW the little Multi tool is the older model with flashlight....they have new ones out w/out flashlight, bough like 4 at the time, should have asked how many they had left in the back room.......Sure is handy and..... not real heavy.

----------


## hunter63

> Check my stocking on Christmas morning. There's usually a bunch there. 
> 
> Not to be picky or anything......okay, I'm being picky. You know that frog is on wrong? The double pins wrap around the insulator. The single pin holds the blade. Reb - Here's a hint on that knife that you'll probably use daily.....or not at all. The rubber thingie on the sheath is an insulator. You can grip it and the handle on the knife and cut electric fence without peeing down both legs.


Just looked at the one in the basement, if the frog is mounted that way, double pins on the top the belt loop will be at the bottom, so would hang handle down????
So maybe tha'ts the way they are supposed to be?

----------


## Rick

Pictures being less expensive than words here's a pick of how it's attached. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Slide the bayo on the sheath and attach the top snap around the knife to keep it in the bayo (like it would ever fall out)

----------


## hunter63

Duh, got it...LOL maybe it won't hang funny any more..........

----------


## Rick

Maybe the knife was hanging okay. Mayby you were ..... never mind.

----------


## gryffynklm

> Real coal is kind hard to find these days.........tried to find a piece for a work gift exchange on year.....even looked in the phone book....Where do you buy coal these days?


Thats easy!!!! right in your Kenosha neighbor hood. Sort of. Centaur Forge in Burlington. 
http://www.centaurforge.com/

They used to have classes on weekends I think they called it a Hammer in. They teach basic to advances techniques and have you work on parts for a group project that geta auctioned off for charity. I'm not sure they still do it. Great folks when I bought from them.

----------


## hunter63

> Thats easy!!!! right in your Kenosha neighbor hood. Sort of. Centaur Forge in Burlington. 
> http://www.centaurforge.com/
> 
> They used to have classes on weekends I think they called it a Hammer in. They teach basic to advances techniques and have you work on parts for a group project that geta auctioned off for charity. I'm not sure they still do it. Great folks when I bought from them.


Thanks I'll look them up....don't really need any any more, the guy I was going to gift with a hunk finally nastied his self away......

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I received my Christmas gift the other day and what a gift it is. Skinner made the below knife and sheath and it's a beauty made from L6 steel and a Maple handle. Thank You very much Skinner! Merry Christmas to all of you.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hossthehermit

Veeeeeeery nice!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Nice knife!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The knife feels very solid in your hand and the maple handle looks like a stag.

----------


## Trabitha

This isn't fair.  Y'all are giving cool knives and stuff.  Do you know how hard it is to shop for a survivalist who is a KNIVE MAKER? LOL!!  I went with entertainment. LOL!!

----------


## rebel

> Pictures being less expensive than words here's a pick of how it's attached. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> 
> Slide the bayo on the sheath and attach the top snap around the knife to keep it in the bayo (like it would ever fall out)


Thanks for the pic.  This baby is living next to the mosin 91/30 bayonet. The stories they could tell.

----------


## BENESSE

> This isn't fair.  Y'all are giving cool knives and stuff.  Do you know how hard it is to shop for a survivalist who is a KNIVE MAKER? LOL!!  I went with entertainment. LOL!!


Can't go wrong with entertainment. 
Or when all else fails and you're stumped and you've got _Survivalist Knife Makers_ on your list, well, there's always b a c o n. 
That would be my go to, fail proof, fall back on gift. (I know...I'm ashamed).

----------


## socom2173

"well, there's always b a c o n."

Bacon would make a great gift!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkMYmmN9PwA

----------


## Rick

> Bacon would make a great gift!


Are you serious? Land is a gift. Cattle is a gift. Bacon is a legend. It's part of a dowery. Why, when I was a young warrior guarding the Gates of Heracles young women would offer me money, their devotion, power, riches beyond imagination. Only the fair maiden that offered bacon captured my heart. Hang on.

Yes, dear? I'm in the middle of a good story. Oh, all right. 

I'll be right back, maybe.

----------


## Trabitha

Mmmmmmm...Baaaaaconnnn....

----------


## BENESSE

A little know fact appropriate for the season: it really was frankincense, myrrh & _bacon_.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It's a little known fact that bacon was the fourth gift of the Maggi. There was Gaspar, Melchior, Balthasar and Pasquali. Care to guess which one brought the bacon? Hmmm?

----------


## BENESSE

Not sure which one brought the bacon but do know who cut the cheese.

----------


## crashdive123

Santa arrived today with a cool wooden box, hand painted with my initials on it along with a puzzle from the Tavern Puzzle Collection (based on the types of diversions made by blacksmiths in earlier centuries)

Very cool!  Thanks T!

----------


## Trabitha

You're welcome!  It's an oak box, so you know it's strong.  :Wink:   That puzzle is American Made too! Gotta love that!

----------


## birdman6660

i went with simple ... home made .. usefull inna BOB ..  hmmm  was thinkin about a knife type thing but figgered it might get tied up in customs homeland security stuff from Canada to USA   :Frown:

----------


## Rick

It shouldn't. We ship to Canada almost every day and We've never had a package refused. We label them "hunting knives" or "wood working" knives and they sail right through usually with a one (1) day delay. I would think coming back to the U.S. would be even easier. As long as it isn't labeled "Tomahawk Cruise Missile" it should go.

----------


## natertot

> As long as it isn't labeled "Tomahawk Cruise Missile" it should go.


Great, there goes my name I came up with for when I start making knives one day!

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute! Are you really Tom Cruise?!

----------


## natertot

> Wait a minute! Are you really Tom Cruise?!


You found me!

Actually, I know a Tom Cruze! He's hispanic though.

----------


## hunter63

Got a box today from Aflineman....and it seems someone really pays attention, verrrry cool, my friend.'
And lets just say I will be making some noise....stuff is getting hard to find.
Thanks again and Merry Christmas

----------


## Rick

Nater - Years ago I had a buddy that was named Hugh Hefner. When he made reservations at restaurants or where ever you should have seen the reception as he checked in. Of course, everyone was looking past him thinking this guy was just the front man for Hugh. He'd often have flowers and all kinds of stuff waiting for him. Until they found out he wasn't THAT Hugh Hefner. It was pretty funny.

----------


## natertot

> Nater - Years ago I had a buddy that was named Hugh Hefner. When he made reservations at restaurants or where ever you should have seen the reception as he checked in. Of course, everyone was looking past him thinking this guy was just the front man for Hugh. He'd often have flowers and all kinds of stuff waiting for him. Until they found out he wasn't THAT Hugh Hefner. It was pretty funny.


That is great! I know when I was in high school, my buddies would make reservations under celebrity names just to see their expressions. Once they used the name Justin Timberlake at an Applebees. When they called the name over the loud speaker, we got mobbed by a bunch of sixteen year olds. When they figured out what happened, one started to cry. I still chuckle over that one.

----------


## Phaedrus

I got a package from kyratshooter- thanks a bunch!  Some goodies I'm looking forward to trying out.

----------


## Rick

He made reservations one time and gave them his name. They said are you really Hugh Hefner? 
He said, yes. 
The real Hugh Hefner? 
Yes, I'm real. 
Wait a minute. The Playboy bunny Hugh Hefner? 
No. I'm not him.
Oh. Well, crap. 

And he was talking to a woman. He figured she had aspirations of being a bunny.

----------


## Sparky93

Got a gift certificate to Safe Zone today from BornthatWay, thank you very much! Now I just have to decide what to get!

----------


## Mischief

BATCH

Your gift was returned today marked "ATTEMPTED NOT KNOWN", I sent to the address you sent me.

----------


## natertot

> He made reservations one time and gave them his name. They said are you really Hugh Hefner? 
> He said, yes. 
> The real Hugh Hefner? 
> Yes, I'm real. 
> Wait a minute. The Playboy bunny Hugh Hefner? 
> No. I'm not him.
> Oh. Well, crap. 
> 
> And he was talking to a woman. He figured she had aspirations of being a bunny.


It's kinda ironic, Rick. Today we had a bunch of girls running around and freaking out because Nick LeChey was on our property. Turned out to be the wrong Nick LeChey!

----------


## Winnie

Just in time for the big day I received an Amazon gift card. Thanks very much Batch! :Wink:  Now, where's that book list.......

----------


## aflineman

I received a very nice book from Natertot. Thanks again! This is definitely one to pass down.
Merry Christmas!

----------


## Rick

Santa arrived in the mail today from Woodsman86. Ya'll are gonna be jealous. I received an Energizer L.E.D. flashlight, a Swiss Army Classic knife and a Smith's Pocket Pal knife sharpener. Thank you, Erik. It was timely, thoughtful, generous and much appreciated. Merry Christmas!

----------


## Skinner

My Package Arrived the 23rd from My Santa 1stimester ,But I Waited till today Christmas to Open It .
Inside Was Some 
Fresh Canned Low Bush Cranberry
A Christmas Ordment
Alasken Smoked Salmon
A Bar of Alasken Jack Milk Chocolate
And a Small Book Labled (Sled Dog Wisdom)
So Thank you Very Much got the Gifts and Merry Christmas

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## woodsman86

Merry Christmas Rick. I have one of the sharpeners and find it one of the better field expedient sharpener for the size, especially the serrated stone.

----------


## rebel

Crash, thanks for putting this together.  H63, thank you for a Great Christmas!

----------


## natertot

Just gotta package from Camp10! Thanks so much for the blade. I'm planning on going down to the river tomorrow and my new friend will tag along! I can't wait to start playing with it. Thanks again!

----------


## BornthatWay

Just got a paracord bracelet and key fob from Sparky93 yesterday.  Thanks a bunch.  One never has enough paracord.

----------


## Warheit

Sounds like ya'll had a blast with the exchange.  Just goes to show how much solidarity and care is on the forum!   Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.  Happy New Year!

----------


## Batch

Received a package from Mischief Saturday. Two good books "Hook and Table" and " The SAS Guide To Tracking".

Thank you very much!

----------


## birdman6660

Hmmm Pepsi and  I r still waiting ... neither has arrived that I know of   LOL  i guess there was a huge gaggle of parcels going through the customs  lol ... let us see how long its gonna be if ever knowing Canada Post things could be in orbit  LOL !   :Smile:

----------


## woodsman86

Christmas in January! Got my never ending box from RoarK today. Was loaded with chow chow, pickled beets, lil' leatherman, a great book, and an awesome compact tarp tent. Awesome gifts RoarK, thank you very much! Hope your holiday was great.

----------


## roar-k

I received my gift from phil but it arrived during a time when my entire family was visiting. My grandmother took the apple butter, my wife's aunt took the pickles, my wife took the pb spread, her grandmother took the popcorn, and my mother took the peanuts. Great gift phil everyone loved it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> I received my gift from Phil but it arrived during a time when my entire family was visiting. My grandmother took the apple butter, my wife's aunt took the pickles, my wife took the pb spread, her grandmother took the popcorn, and my mother took the peanuts. Great gift Phil everyone loved it.


I'm glad your family enjoyed the gift!  Next time I'll have to put a "HAZARDOUS MATERIAL" sticker on the box to slow them down a bit.  Have a great new year!

----------

